# Questions about new lamanchas??? Pics



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

So I've been thinking about getting a lamancha for a while and when I found an ad with cute pics I went to pick up the one I liked in the pic but she didnt look at all like the pic. I was thinking a 7-8 month old lamancha would be kind of big alteast compared to my pygmies and Nigerians . But the one I went to get was very small and skinny/bony . The other female that was also there is supposedly her twin sister. After seeing the conditions they were in I couldn't leave either of them .after getting them loaded a little nigerian buck peeped his head around the corner too. I have a bigger heart than a brain sometimes  and even though the last thing I needed was another buck ,I couldn't leave him either. But what I would like to know if its possible that the 2 girls are twins even though one has no ears and one has elf ears and the big size difference or is it most likely a lie? Are they standard lamanchas or mini manchas? Also he said that the brown one is possibly preggers which I'm hoping she's not, does her pooch look possibly preggers?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I wormed , dosed them with baycox and copper bolused them hopefully with lots of love and good food the little white one will be in better condition in no time


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Not sure about pregnancy, but how tall are they? It's hard to tell in the pics. Could be twins but mixed with something or from different fathers. They are cute by the way


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

The white one is about knee high and I'm guessing about 30-35 lbs and the other is a pretty good bit taller and prob 50-55 lbs. was told that they were weaned from bottle in June so I was guessing on their age.
......So since one has elf ears does that mean she is mixed? I'm clueless about lamanchas


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

erica4481 said:


> The white one is about knee high and I'm guessing about 30-35 lbs and the other is a pretty good bit taller and prob 50-55 lbs. was told that they were weaned from bottle in June so I was guessing on their age. ......So since one has elf ears does that mean she is mixed? I'm clueless about lamanchas


I'm thinking mini mancha's then. My Nubian/Lamancha's that I used to have had elf ears like the one, so yeah she's probably mixed with something else.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

No not necessarly mixed..Lamancha can have both elf (longer) and gopher (shorter)
They do seem to be different ages...the white one still has that kid like face, kind of round and poochy lol where the dark one a more mature look..more narrow face...
This is just a guess of course, you can certaily have siblings that look totally different from each other..but these two look very different imo...both are however adorable..and the reason I stop going to sale barns and craiglist lol..I too am a sucker for a cute face...
Lets hope the brown one is not pregnant, she is much too small...


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

The buck and the bigger brown one seem pretty healthy but the little white one just seems quite skinny and malnourished but all 3 eye lids look great. The 2 girls are just the sweetest and friendliest little goats the 3 goats + a baby sheep+ 5 big dogs+and a horse were all being kept together in a tiny fenced in yard covered in trash. They act like they've never had hay or feed before I named the big one Cinnamon and the little white on Bella the little buck still needs a name.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

happybleats said:


> No not necessarly mixed..Lamancha can have both elf (longer) and gopher (shorter) They do seem to be different ages...the white one still has that kid like face, kind of round and poochy lol where the dark one a more mature look..more narrow face... This is just a guess of course, you can certaily have siblings that look totally different from each other..but these two look very different imo...both are however adorable..and the reason I stop going to sale barns and craiglist lol..I too am a sucker for a cute face... Lets hope the brown one is not pregnant, she is much too small...


I did not know that from the elf ears... Thanks


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt (May 11, 2012)

What a wonderful thing to do..........This is Lily, she is four years old very mild mannered and gentle and a great mom


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

awshucksgoatfarmvt said:


> What a wonderful thing to do..........This is Lily, she is four years old very mild mannered and gentle and a great mom


She's cute she looks kind of like a pygmy without earsshe looks very short and fat but maybe its just her hair she's adorable


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes she is adorbale!! and tiny!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Adorable


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Disregard comment, didn't real whole thing, sorry! Very cute.


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt (May 11, 2012)

She is very short and fat lol


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Here's a pic of the twins my la mancha had in spring. Notice how one has big ears and the other small lol
The doe is 50/50 boer-la Mancha


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> Here's a pic of the twins my la mancha had in spring. Notice how one has big ears and the other small lol The doe is 50/50 boer-la Mancha


Interesting!!! So cute!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That little white one will take some work but what a doll baby. They are both cute.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I agree they do look a little rough and they haven't been tested. I didn't get all the details before I went to see them . I only seen a picture of the white one and she looked good and healthy and it was my plan to only get her but when I got there and found out how she really looked and seen the other 1 and the conditions that they were in and how they were being kept I felt sooo sorry for them and couldn't leave them behind. Then the buck come around the corner and looked at me with his pretty blue eyes like he was begging to get the heck out of there too.so I just took all the goats that they had to try to help them to have a better life.i believe that every animal deserves a chance at a good life and to be loved even if they arent the prettiest or the best goats in the world.I'm pretty sure if I had to live in a tiny yard with no food and surrounded by trash and swamp water I would look rough too


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would not have been able to leave them behind either. That was great that you were willing to take them on.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You're 100% right that she deserves better, and I'm so glad she's getting it now.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

erica4481 said:


> I agree they do look a little rough and they haven't been tested. I didn't get all the details before I went to see them . I only seen a picture of the white one and she looked good and healthy and it was my plan to only get her but when I got there and found out how she really looked and seen the other 1 and the conditions that they were in and how they were being kept I felt sooo sorry for them and couldn't leave them behind. Then the buck come around the corner and looked at me with his pretty blue eyes like he was begging to get the heck out of there too.so I just took all the goats that they had to try to help them to have a better life.i believe that every animal deserves a chance at a good life and to be loved even if they arent the prettiest or the best goats in the world.I'm pretty sure if I had to live in a tiny yard with no food and surrounded by trash and swamp water I would look rough too


and they didnt have any shelter or any way to get out of the rain. The guy actually thought it was funny that they both try to get under a yard chair together when it rains which really disgusted me. If I would've had a way I would've took the horse and baby sheep too. I ended up bringing the 3 three goats home in the backseat of my car since they wouldn't all fit into the crate.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

AW HECK NO. *cough* Sorry, that is just ... horrible. Poor babies ... can you report him? Shelter is a basic need, and he can be charged with neglect.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> AW HECK NO. *cough* Sorry, that is just ... horrible. Poor babies ... can you report him? Shelter is a basic need, and he can be charged with neglect.


I plan to look into it tomorrow. It was late when I got them and got home. I'm not sure if the county or city he lives in has someone to call about stuff like that. The last time I had to call about a couple horses in terrible shape I just got the run around and ended up having to call the sheriffs office and got it took care of that way.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I hope he is held accountable. Mucho good karma to you.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

WOW!!! I would have done the same thing... No shelter??? Yeah, I would definitely call around to get that reported.... Poor things!! This next summer I am having an addition put on to my barn, well I am hoping that we can build a mini barn on the back 2 acres for a goat/sheep rescue... That way my herd stays healthy and they would be separated until testing etc could be done..., I think all animals deserve a chance at a good life....... My heart goes out for the remaining animals...


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

He has the little baby sheep or lamb whatever its calledfor sale also on craigslist so hopefully someone will buy him soonhe was so tiny and cute. I'm not at all familiar with sheep but I still tried to talk him into lowering his asking price for him so that I could take him too but he wanted more than what I had left after buying all 3 of the goats he had the nerve to tell me "if you ever decide to sell either of them goats let me know and I'll probably buy em back from ya" needless to say I would never even think of it. I could hear alot of chickens and chicks inside his house too


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

erica4481 said:


> He has the little baby sheep or lamb whatever its calledfor sale also on craigslist so hopefully someone will buy him soonhe was so tiny and cute. I'm not at all familiar with sheep but I still tried to talk him into lowering his asking price for him so that I could take him too but he wanted more than what I had left after buying all 3 of the goats he had the nerve to tell me "if you ever decide to sell either of them goats let me know and I'll probably buy em back from ya" needless to say I would never even think of it. I could hear alot of chickens and chicks inside his house too


Sheep are a little different from goats but for the most part they can live peacefully with each other. The main difference is that sheep can't have much copper and the goats need it. Awe, I feel bad for the little lamb... Sheep are a lot dumber then goats that is for sure, but I bottle fed my Smith and Wesson from week old little squirts, and I tried to sell them but couldn't because well they are family Where do you live??? Most likely not in WA, but if that was the case I'd so go and get the lamb...


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> Sheep are a little different from goats but for the most part they can live peacefully with each other. The main difference is that sheep can't have much copper and the goats need it. Awe, I feel bad for the little lamb... Sheep are a lot dumber then goats that is for sure, but I bottle fed my Smith and Wesson from week old little squirts, and I tried to sell them but couldn't because well they are family Where do you live??? Most likely not in WA, but if that was the case I'd so go and get the lamb...


I live in Ga.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I saw that after I posted..... Oh well!!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

The buck is driving me crazy. I've been chasing him round and round the yard for 2 hours. Unfortunately he is an excellent fence climber and refuses to stay in the pen


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you going to use him? If not, why not geld him and then he can just be with the girls.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Definitely can be from same mom and same dad. I picked up a couple of babies from a set of triplets that NONE of them looked alike. They were mixed...one had ears and was black and white, one had no ears and was pinkish colored, and one had half ears and was spotted. If they come from a mixed breeding, you can get all kinds of looks going.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I actually would like to use him for a few of my does that will be ready in the early spring. I think he's cute and would make some cute babies he's naturally polled and has very pretty blue eyes I really would hate to snatch his man card. I'm gonna see if I can get my husband to make some changes to the fence and see if that works first. Although I don't agree hubby thinks that wethers are useless and serve no purpose and are more likely to end up getting put on someone's dinner table instead of being a pet if I ever did have to sell him.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

So, had the little guy calmed down any? How are the girls?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> So, had the little guy calmed down any? How are the girls?


The girls are doing great and they are sooo friendly they follow me everywhere already and love to be rubbed and loved on. The little white one wags her tail like a dog when I pet her as for the buck I've tried every pen that I have to try to get him to stay in. Nothing worked. I've never seen such as all goat jump and climb 6 ft fences , gates, panels you name it hes climbed it or jumped it today. The last straw was when he jumped out of the pen and then the fence with barbed wire and got into the other barn with all of my little does that are too young to be bred right now (a few are in heat now) I managed to get in quick enough and snatched him up before he was able to do any damage.he has run me ragged all day since early this morning. He's very sneaky and smart . At the moment he is in a 5 x 8 cage with water food and hay for the night until I can figure out what to do or how to keep him in something


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow!!! Hopefully you can figure out something...What a stinker!!!! Is he friendly at least? Maybe he just wants to investigate everything, after being in the conditions they were in....and seeing that there is more to life... I hope something works... Good news on the girls, they will be good to go in no time at all


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> Wow!!! Hopefully you can figure out something...What a stinker!!!! Is he friendly at least? Maybe he just wants to investigate everything, after being in the conditions they were in....and seeing that there is more to life... I hope something works... Good news on the girls, they will be good to go in no time at all


No he's not very friendly either. Can't put my hands on him that's why I had to chase him all day to keep him away from my little girls I think he just wants to be with the 2 females . He was kept with them and their fence was only 4 ft tall. I tried letting him stay with the older does that are already bred for a few days to see if he will calm down some but he just wants to get to the little ones and the 2 he was with. I put him in with my other 3 bucks and All three were trying to hump him at once and fighting over him.I don't think they even bothered to notice he was a buck or they just didnt care. When he finally got couple seconds of air he climbed over the fence but I don't blame him they were being obnoxious and crazy.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm gonna go buy a 10x10 dog kennel that's 8 ft tall and try keeping him in that until he hopefully calms down. If that doesn't work then I have no choice but to find him a good home somewhere else I guess


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe, he's scared probably then.... I feel bad for you to be chasing him, but bad for him because he is just scared and lonely....

Did you get a chance to report their old owners? I'm going to assume not since you've been chasing Mr. Blue Eyes all day.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

No I didn't get a chance yet I was busy all day until I managed to get the cage up to the house and got him secured in it. By then it was to late.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

A couple pics of him I took today


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He really is a cutie!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Yea I think so too. I don't want to give up on him and have to rehome him. Where there's a will there's a way , right? Lol


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Any ideas on about how old he is?? I checked his teeth and he still has all his baby teeth .


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe, he is a cutie... Here's hoping he will calm down and be a good boy.... I'm not sure how old but maybe with some work he'll get to be more friendly


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I'm a softy too. Its how come I meant to have 2-3 goats and ended up with 7 (and one is pregnant). They look very sweet and very lucky to have you


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Aww.....thanks. I feel just as lucky to have them  I'm totally in love with the 2 girls.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

erica4481 said:


> Aww.....thanks. I feel just as lucky to have them  I'm totally in love with the 2 girls.


It takes me about as long to fall in love. Instant. I can't look at Craigs List. I'm running out of room. Hopefully your new trio will improve in health quickly.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Try an electric wire across the top of a pen...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

And...omg...he's cute!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Pic from today of the bigger girl. I just love her little soft ears


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

They really love each other


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe so cute


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

They are really very sweet. What a great pair you have


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are really cute.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I finally got the buck contained ....lol . I had to buy him a big tall dog pen with a top on it. But he has calmed down now and seems to enjoy his new pen and his cozy dog house , although he seems to like the top of it more than the inside


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yay!! Good to hear.. Little stinker LOL!!!


----------

